# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  First Office Update Due in March, XML Converter Delayed

## wise-wistful

Microsoft's Macintosh Business Unit on Thursday said the first update for Office 2008 should be available in mid March. However, getting the update out will push back the release of the final Open XML File Format Converter Update to Office 2004 for Mac.
"The final converter was previously scheduled for delivery 6-8 weeks after U.S. availability of Office 2008; instead, the final converter will be available to customers by late June 2008," the company wrote on its Mac Mojo Web site.
Office 12.0.1 will contain fixes for high-priority issues, according to Microsoft. Representatives from the company were not immediately available to comment on whether it would fix security issues reported by Macworld in late January.
Office 2008 for Mac, which includes Word, Excel, Powerpoint, and Entourage, was originally scheduled to be released in the second half of 2007, but was delayed and made its debut during Macworld Expo in January.
Macworld has posted reviews of Excel, Word, Powerpoint and Entourage.
PC World

----------

